# Locking Wheel Nuts for Alloy Wheels



## Avante524 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello

I was wondering if anyone out there could point me in the right direction, I want to fit locking wheel nuts to my 2005 Burstner Tag, it has 16" alloy wheels (215/75r16c).
Would I be right in thinking that the wheel studs for alloys differ from wheel studs for steel wheels ?? and where would be the best place to get decent ones for alloy wheels.
One other quick question, when you stick the GB sticker on the back of the MH does it need to be in any particular position.

Cheers.  Still Smiling


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,

Try here. http://www.milenco.com/wheelnuts.html

Phil J


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Hi Avante, I have a set of Genuine Fiat locking wheel nuts for 16"alloy wheels.
pm me if you would be interested.

dangerous


----------

